#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link para provedores em Santa Catarina - Transporte, PTT, etc. Se alguns ficaram gigantes...

## DaspreLinks

Se alguns ficaram gigantes é porque houve planejamento.

Sinta-se à vontade para ligar sem qualquer compromisso e vamos trabalhar um conjunto de rotas, transporte, CDN e link IP, tudo para seu provedor. Somos responsáveis diretos pelo volume que hoje existe nos pontos da INTERNEXA em Lages e da ELETRONET em Xanxerê. 

Trabalhamos há vinte anos com organização produtiva para INTERNET e usamos esta experiência para trazer lucro a todos os envolvidos. Provedor INTERNET hoje é um empreendimento empresarial que requer planejamento, ações de compra de link , de transporte, de conteúdo CDN, enfim, toda uma construção planejada de atitudes e começa com o link. Sem velocidade de acesso é impossível agradar ao senhor, ou seja , _ao cliente._

Link dedicado full duplex, em SANTA CATARINA oferecemos o que há de melhor com uma cobertura que chega a 90% do Estado.

100 % de garantia de banda,
o Melhor custo para um link de alta qualidade com excelente performance.
O conjunto de rotas nacionais e internacionais é o melhor.


A DASPRE TELECOM É FOCADA NO ATENDIMENTO A PROVEDORES INTERNET - Visite-nos:

www.linkparaprovedores.com.br


*Contato: (41) 3151-0016
(41) 9917-8289 Tim
(41) 8404-8228 Oi
(41) 9181-4865 Vivo
(41) 8878-2328 Claro*

----------

